# Evangelical preacher on trial after branding Islam 'satanic'



## rjcruiser (Dec 14, 2015)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-12-14-10-21-20

Wow.  Wonder how long until we see this in the US.

Maybe I should vote for Trump.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 15, 2015)

How could an Englishman possibly believe Islam is satanic?

Oh yeah, maybe it's because of stuff like this:

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/386467/rotherham-rapes-muslim-connection-ian-tuttle


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 15, 2015)

Are all of the false religions from Satan? Even the peaceful ones like Hinduism & Buddhism?
Jesus said you are either with me or against me. I'm just note sure I can blame Satan for all of the peaceful world religions.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 15, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Are all of the false religions from Satan? Even the peaceful ones like Hinduism & Buddhism?
> Jesus said you are either with me or against me. I'm just note sure I can blame Satan for all of the peaceful world religions.



Yes...they all are. Even "peaceful" ones lead to death.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Dec 16, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Are all of the false religions from Satan? Even the peaceful ones like Hinduism & Buddhism?
> Jesus said you are either with me or against me. I'm just note sure I can blame Satan for all of the peaceful world religions.



Satan appears as an angel of light.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 16, 2015)

Some say Satan was defeated on the Cross. I guess he's out on bail.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 16, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Some say Satan was defeated on the Cross. I guess he's out on bail.



No, but he gets frequent conjugal visits with Hillary.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 16, 2015)

That would be cruel and unusual punishment even for Satan.


----------



## obligated (Dec 23, 2015)

Based on the "religions"actions over the past 1,400 years I would venture its Satanic or evil.Satan was the father of the lie.Their religion teaches its ok to lie to get what you want.Theres a cult from New York that has a similar view about hiding evidence or flat out lieing to "worldly"officials to cover the corporations assets.Child diddling is another thing they have in common.


----------

